# Honey Lore pagan perspective.....



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

In June, the Full Moon is called the Honey Moon, because this is the time to collect the honey from the beehives. Mead is an excellent brew made from honey, and there is Lord Riekin's Mead making recipe on this web-page, or you can e-mail Lady Bridget for his instructions also. Mead is the traditional drink for Summer Solstice for that reason. Small mead, or Soda-Pop mead, can be made about 10 days prior to drinking, and is low in alcohol and on the sweet side. For these reasons, it is the preferred Mead to make just prior to this Sabbat. Incidentally, it was believed that since the Grand Union between the Goddess and God happened in May, at Beltain, that it was unlucky to have mortal weddings in May. In addition, many couples found that after the May Day frolic, they were "expecting" and so June became the most popular month for weddings, and still is today. Since the June Full Moon is called the "Honey Moon", can you guess now why that term is used for the time right after the marriage ceremony?!!

It is appropriate also, to have honey on the altar during the Cakes and Wine to dip your cakes in for this celebration. In our tradition, we always have honey on the altar to symbolize the sweetness of life. It also is a symbol of what combined energies to a single goal can accomplish!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>and there is Lord Riekin's Mead making recipe on this web-page, or you can e-mail Lady Bridget for his instructions 

Were you going to post the web link?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Gee, Daisy, maybe you can start what my daughter want's to join, the YWPA.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like we have to email Lady Brid for the recipe Bill. It's not located anywhere on the page.... 

Here's her email addy...

[email protected] 

I wondered about this myself... I think they're in england... maybe

Micheal, what is YWPA? Is it what I'm thinking, young women's pagan association? 

:&) If so, that's a newOld Thought. I'm so curious now, I hope you'll clear this one up..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>young women's pagan association? 

I knew YOU would guess it.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Yup, I Bee Psychic...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

Anybody know the origin of the word 'pagan'?
It comes from the greek word pagani which means villiager.


----------

